# تذكار الاحتفال بالصليب المجيد



## ramzy1913 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
                                                                        تذكار الإحتفال بالصليب المجيد بكنيسة القيامة سنة 43 ش في عهد الملك قسطنطين 



نعيد في 17توت بتذكار ظهور الصليب المجيد هذا الذي أظهرته الملكة المحبة للمسيح القديسة هيلانة أم الملك قسطنطين من تحت كوم الجلجثة الذي أمرت بإزالته  وأخرجت منه الصليب المقدس وبنت كنيسة وكرست عيد له في السابع عشر من شهر توت . وصارت الشعوب المسيحية تحج إليها مثل عيد القيامة واتفق أن كان إنسان مسافرا هو وجماعته مع الشعب إلى أورشليم يدعى إسحق السامري ، هذا كان يبكت الناس على تكبدهم المتاعب في الذهاب إلى أورشليم .ليسجدوا لخشبه . وكان مع الشعب قسا يسمى أوخيدس ، وفيما هم سائرون في الطريق عطشوا ، ولم يجدوا ماء فأتوا إلى بئر فوجدوا ماءها نتنا مرا ، فضاق صدر الشعب جدا . وابتدأ إسحق السامري يهزأ بهم ويقول ان أنا شاهدت قوة باسم الصليب! آمنت بالمسيح . فغار القس أوخيدس غيرة إلهية وصلى على الماء النتن ورشمه بعلامة الصليب فصار حلوا . وشرب منه كل الشعب ودوابهم . أما إسحق فانه لما تنأول وعاءه ليشرب وجده نتنا مدودا . فندم وبكى وأتى إلى القديس القس أوخيدس وخر عند قدميه أمن بالسيد المسيح . وشرب من الماء فوجده حلوا . وصار في ماء هذه البئر قوة ان يكون حلوا للمؤمنين ، ومرا لغيرهم . كما ظهر فيه صليب من نور . وبنوا هناك كنيسة . ولما وصل إسحق السامري إلى مدينة القدس ذهب إلى أسقفها واعتمد منه هو وأهل بيته . 

أما ظهور الصليب المجيد على يد الملكة هيلانة فكان في اليوم العاشر من برمهات . ولأنه دائمًا يكون في الصوم الكبير فقد استبدله الآباء بيوم 17 توت الذي هو تكريس كنيسته . والمجد والسجود لربنا يسوع المسيح إلى أبد الآبدين . آمين . 

أما سبب وجود هذا الكوم فهو أنه لما رأى رؤساء اليهود كثرة العجائب التي تظهر من قبر المخلص من إقامة الموتى وإبراء المقعدين ، غضبوا ونادوا في جميع اليهودية وأورشليم " كل من كنس داره أو كان عنده تراب ، فلا يلقيه إلا على مقبرة يسوع الناصري" ، واستمر الحال على ذلك أكثر من مائتي سنة حتى صار كوما عظيما .

ملاحظة طقسية : 

+ طقس عيد الصليب شعانيني 3 أيام 

+ تقرأ فصول عيد الصليب في الثلاثة أيام العيد حتى أيام الآحاد 

+ يقال تى شورى والهيتنيات وفاى إيتاف إنف الخاصة بعيد الصليب كما تقال القسمة السريانية 

+ يعامل عيد الصليب معاملة الأعياد السيدية .


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميل جدا جدا
كل سنه وأنت طيب
*​


----------



## zezza (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*كل سنة و انت طيب يا رمزى و كل شعب المسيح بخير 
شكرا على الموضوع 
بركة الصليب تكون معاك*


----------



## angil sky (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جميله جدا 
الرب يباركك مجهود جميل
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب واسرتك الكريمه بخير​


----------



## ramzy1913 (29 سبتمبر 2011)




----------

